# How are you transporting your rode bike in a pickup?



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

*How are you transporting your road bike in a pickup?*

Just wondering how you all are carrying your road bike in the bed of a pickup truck. I strap my MTB in with motorcycle straps, partially compressing the fork, or drape the front wheels over the tailgate if we've got a lot of bikes to carry. But that doesn't seem like a good idea with a road bike.

I've seen a 2x6 w/ fork mounts screwed to it (I'm not crazy about removing the wheel), or maybe a home-made PVC 'bike rack' in the bed. Or there are products like this that I've come across on the internet. http://recrac.biz/

Anyone find a solution that works well for them? Thanks in advance ...


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Thule-Insta-Gator-Truck-Mount/dp/B003RZ5GU4


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I've got a friend who has a fork mount on the top of the front wall of his truck bed.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

What's the hang up of removing the wheel? It's easy with a road bike.

I use one of three methods depending on my mood and time frame:

My P/U has a vertical mounted spare tire just forward of the left wheel well. I strap the bike to that tire with bungies. The bike contacts the sidewall of the tire at the top tube and down tube and so far I haven't seen any rub marks or damage to the paint. It is safe and secure and doesn't require removing the wheel. Not easily lockable.

I also have one of these setups which is really ideal - lockable and secure using the standard hardware and locking skewers:

https://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1031490_-1_400019_400005_400019









Finally, I have a 2X8 with fork mounts I use in the back of my suburban. I found that in the pickup, it tends to slide around and the bike can get skewed and flop over if used with one bike. With two or three, they keep it in place. Less secure than the above set up and not lockable unless I bolt it to the bed of the P/U.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

Here is a picture of our truck mount. I actually love this mount. Super easy to use and secure


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I just throw mine in the back on it's side with an old glove quickly slipped over the shifter and bar end for cushion and off I go.
I run a cable lock through the frame and around the tie down if I have to.


----------



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

mine fits in the rear cab


----------



## kleinmantra (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah just like smoothie in my old truck wedge a piece of wood in the front and bought a front fork holder and there you go. cheapest and works


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

smoothie7 said:


> Here is a picture of our truck mount. I actually love this mount. Super easy to use and secure


Smoothie, how is that board held in there? Is it just wedged in, or have you fastened it to the truck somehow?


----------



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

I didn't want to have to take the covers off my Avalanche so I made this.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.thule.com/en-US/US/Products/Bike-Carriers/TruckBed/822XT-Bed-Rider

with 2 of these attached to the above

http://www.thule.com/en-US/US/Products/Bike-Carriers/Accessories/593-Wheel-On


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I been using a Yakima Beddyjo for 10+ years, but you gotta remove the front wheel, which takes about 0.0245 seconds. Removes from truck in about 5 seconds.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Camilo said:


> What's the hang up of removing the wheel? It's easy with a road bike.
> 
> I use one of three methods depending on my mood and time frame:
> 
> ...


I only use the Performance truck mount in my truck. I made the mistake of throwing 4 mtbs in my truck and had one of the handlebars over the side of the bed. The brake lever scratched the exterior of the bed.

If I ever get to the point where I am hauling a bunch of bikes, I'll get a second Performance rack like this so I can mount the bikes opposite of one another. Figure I can squeeze 4 in that way. If that isn't enough, I'll probably go with a Performance rack for the roof/top of my truck or one of those hitch racks (Probably the roof rack though).


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

It sometimes ride in the back of my super crew. But mostly just laid down in the bed. I have a Bedrug, its a liner that is carpeted foam. Worked well when I used to transport acrylic aquariums and working great for my full carbon bike.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

2 fork mounts mounted to a 4x4 in the bed next to the cab.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

> Smoothie, how is that board held in there? Is it just wedged in, or have you fastened it to the truck somehow?


I have one 2x4 that is cut to fit behind the metal loops (used for straps, bungee cords, etc) It bairly fits. It is a '95 Chevy S-10 that I mainly use just to haul bikes  Then I have one 2x4 that lays on top of that that is screwed into the first 2x4. It would work just fine without fastening to the truck because the loops hold it in place however there was about 1/2" of movement if I tugged on the 2x4 so I put a couple screws into the bed just for my piece of mind.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a 2x6 across the bed screwed into the bed liner, fitting into the areas made for boards. Then I put 3 mounts across.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

tystevens said:


> I strap my MTB in with motorcycle straps, partially compressing the fork...


WARNING!!!! That's how my husband USED to transport his MTB. Until he traded pickups, and somehow the air flow in the bed was different. The wind picked up the back of the bike, which loosened the tension on the straps, and the bike flew out of the pick up at full highway speed. 

We have the little cab-mounted fork mounts now.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

Seems this is being over thought - 

I simply back the bike into the bed, placing the rear wheel against the cab. Run tie-downs from each of the cab side corner loops, then around the seat post and tighten.

I've done this for thousands of miles without a problem.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is pics of mine in the bed of the truck with that board. I had to put them backwards since my folding bed cover resides in the front so no room for the board.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

With my carbon bikes, I get 5 feet from the bed of the truck and give it a toss. Then I put my steel bikes on top of the carbon bikes. Then I drive, in 4x4 mode, over giant hills, logs, and pot-holes to my destination.

Works great for me!


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

Like this.

I wanted to keep the bed clear and be able to close and lock the bed cover with bikes in the rack.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Have a one 2"x4" cut to fit bed with 2 fork mounts and another 2"x4" with a single fork mount. Can carry 3 bikes/wheels and luggage with ease. Been using them for years. Worked nicely I and a couple of friends went down south and did the Rosarito to Ensenada ride.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

old'n'slow said:


> Seems this is being over thought -
> 
> I simply back the bike into the bed, placing the rear wheel against the cab. Run tie-downs from each of the cab side corner loops, then around the seat post and tighten.
> 
> I've done this for thousands of miles without a problem.


We did it for thousands of miles, too. (except we hooked to the bar ends) It was the bike facing rear-wheel-in that flew out, btw. My bike with the front wheel in stayed safe. Once the back wheel was verticle, there's no tension ont he tie-downs anymore. Very expensive occurance, though, when it did go wrong.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

redlizard said:


> I been using a Yakima Beddyjo for 10+ years, but you gotta remove the front wheel, which takes about 0.0245 seconds....


If you filed off the lawyer tabs, you could cut that down to 0.0163 seconds.


----------



## bmwrt (Aug 19, 2006)

I cut a piece of 1/2 inch plywood 18 9nches by 3 feet. Pianted it and attached a brass drawer pull in the middle of the board towards the outside. I attached a Yakima fork mount to the board. I take the wheel off in .0216532 seconds and attach the bike to the mount and slide the bike in rear wheel first. does not slide around or move.
I have a cap on the truck. The front wheel goes in the cab with me


----------



## Goof1671 (Jul 3, 2011)

tystevens said:


> I've seen a 2x6 w/ fork mounts screwed to it (I'm not crazy about removing the wheel)
> 
> Anyone find a solution that works well for them? Thanks in advance ...



Remove the front wheel. Get used to it.


----------



## Ronin101 (May 28, 2009)

*Hitch Rack*

Its easy to take the bike on and off. No messing with taking the tire on and offf. No having to secure the front tire. And I have the box to use for gear. Wich is very nice if other people are riding with you.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Hard top tonnea cover with yak racks. We've hauled 5 or 6 road bikes in one shot or 3 cruisers/mtb and 2 road bikes on top and one underneath.

View attachment 234971


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Apr 29, 2011)

I can fit 4 across the back, and another 4 on the other end of my big ass truck.


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

I built a four slot rack and I restrain them with rubber bungees


----------



## Stephane.desormeaux (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool, thanks for all the suggestions. I just dropped mine in the box ! (Carefully though)


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have seen the little bolt on fork mounts for as low as $20 or so and they have a way to put a regular lock through to secure you bike. I actually will probably be picking one up today now you got me thinking about it again. Thanks.


----------



## J83 (Jul 6, 2011)

My setup is like scottzj's, except I have a 2x6 that fits vertically in slots in my bedliner. I used the Delta Bike Hitch Pro 2 Locking Fork Mount from Amazon (sorry, too new here to post url).

Total cost for 2 bikes was around $40 and it's easy to remove and store in the corner of the garage.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

One reason I went from pickups to a Suburban.

I don't haul farm animals, so the Suburban gets any and all jobs done (pulling a boat is its main assignment), and everything is covered, locked and secured.

The back is the size of a pickup bed, if you fold down the rear seats (mine stay down most of the time). EZ loading.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Slim Again said:


> One reason I went from pickups to a Suburban.
> 
> I don't haul farm animals, so the Suburban gets any and all jobs done (pulling a boat is its main assignment), and everything is covered, locked and secured.
> 
> The back is the size of a pickup bed, if you fold down the rear seats (mine stay down most of the time). EZ loading.


Well, I already have a Suburban, and it just wasn't cutting it, despite my lack of farm animals. Yes, I have a Suburban and a 2500HD crew cab pickup.  GM doesn't see fit to put their diesel engine in it, and its payload/tow ratings were a little low -- we have a 30 ft 9k lb travel trailer -- so we added the 2500hd to our motor pool. Although I agree, the 'Burb is an excellent and extremely versatile vehicle if you aren't towing heavy.

I have put 7 mtb bikes (3 on the roof, 2 on a hitch rack, and 2 behind the 3rd row) and 7 people in and on the 'Burb, but that was quite an exercise. Six and six is a lot easier in the truck!


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

JChasse said:


> Like this.
> 
> I wanted to keep the bed clear and be able to close and lock the bed cover with bikes in the rack.


OK I love this (above the tuanoe cover)... how and where did you get bed toppers with the rail piece for the roof rack to mount to it?

Thanks
Fred


----------

